# Info on San Remo model??



## tswei (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone own a 90s frameset called "San Remo"?

Any feedback on ride quality, etc would be greatly apreciated!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

*They are pretty sweet...*

If you are looking at the one on Ebay, it looks pretty nice. It has the webbed lugs like the Primatos had, but is built with Brain tubing, which at the time was Columbus' 2nd from the top tubeset. The ride would be good, as it is on all De Rosa's (I'm kinda partial...). The listing is incorrect in the color. Ugo blue was much, much lighter, more of a metalic baby blue.

I'm shocked there are no bids.


----------

